# Useless Billy duck n goose hunt success



## JB0704 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have been wanted to go duck hunting for a while. My boy (15 yrs old) and I do a lot of deer hunting, and some pig hunting, but I haven't been able to get him on any duck hunts due to timing, no place to go, or whatever other reason. Met a few folks on here who are big into it, mostly in the billy threads.  I've been asking them about different things on how to start because I kind-of have a place where I think there may be ducks.  Last week TopherAndTick mentioned a short-notice useless Billy duck/goose hunt.  I couldn't make a Saturday morning hunt, but he had a place where we could do an evening hunt and then a Sunday a.m. hunt., so I jumped on the opportunity.

We drove 4 hours to the opposite corner of the state to meet up with TopherAndTick and RedneckHunter31510, 2 fellow billys.  Lots of birds were flying, and my son knocked down the first duck he ever shot at!  Crazy proud of that kid (we had gone on a dove hunt in September and didn't cut a feather.......after 3 boxes of shells), but the duck dove under water and couldn't be located after a long search.  That was frustrating, but still an awesome experience.

After several beers and several bowls of Mrs TNT's brunswick stew, I still couldn't get the image of ducks coming over the tree tops outta my head.  I get the addiction, it is very, very cool.

Woke up this morning to thunderstorms and rain.  I don't know anything about ducks, so I figured if we got rained out, the prior evenin's hunt was more than worth the drive.  TNT said the radar looked like the worst was clear, and we could handle a little rain.  He was determined to try and get us a bird.  Very cool.

We got our face paint and waders on and headed to the swamp.  Lots of ducks were flying, but either out of range or whatever, but there were TONS of geese.  We learned a lot, mostly that geese are hard to knock down.....but, not too long into the morning my son pulled off an excellent shot and killed his first goose!  He was  a lot more patient than me, and was a lot more methodical with his shots, and it paid off for him.  Man I was proud of that kid.  Not much later TNT made a crazy good shot on another goose.  To top off, buzz got the full experience by getting dunked falling in an underwater hole while wading out.  2 geese, 0 ducks, fantastic morning hunt.  

I can't thank TNT enough for setting it up.  Folks don't share ducks.  That much I know.  Being willing to let me and my boy shoot his spots was very, very cool.  Fwiw, my son talked all the way home about the hunt, the shots, and how much he wants to do it again.

Sorry for the long post, just had an excellent time n wanted to share.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 17, 2016)

Awesome!!!!!!!  Glad buzz can shoot better than his daddy.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sounds like a blast.. Awful nice of Ol Dynomite !


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have met a lot of good folks, had a lot of good hunts and made some life time friends from this site, even after I PCS'd fro GA.

Welcome to the addiction


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 17, 2016)

I couldn't  be happier for the boy!  I'm just glad to have an opportunity to let a newbie and his boy get on an opportunity. 
Killer delete helped me out once with some knowledge and I figured there is no better way to repay the favor than to pay it forward. 

Yall should have seen the smile on JBs face when his son connected.  

All in all, it was a great time.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks W13.  The folks I've met in the billy threads are some of the finest.  My boy and I have shared many adventures with them, from flint river canoe trips, allotoona fishing trips, dove shoots, pig hunts, and now duck and goose hunts.

I'm definitely hooked on this waterfowl thing!


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 17, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Yall should have seen the smile on JBs face when his son connected.



......fairly certian they could'a heard the Woooooooooo! for miles


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jan 17, 2016)

Awesome, congrats


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hilsman said:


> Glad buzz can shoot better than his daddy.



Yea, he's the "seasoned expert" in the family now


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 17, 2016)

Awesome JB sounds like yall had a great time.Congrats to Buzz on his goose. Good deal T&T


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 17, 2016)

Congrats to JB and Buzz!
Went ahead and rotated the pics for you.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks Bama. 

I'm passing along the congrats to Buzz.  He's a good kid, and definitely enjoys this honorary billy stuff.  All kind-a new adventures.  He's def a better shot than me too.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 17, 2016)

Awesone, JB! Except for that Luke Bryan bro-country stuff, TnT is a fine fella.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 17, 2016)

Great job Buzz, I shoot one of those Mossberg 500's too. I love that gun.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 17, 2016)

What choke? What shell? How long was your shot? Cross shot, coming or going? Flip him or spin him?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 17, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> What choke? What shell? How long was your shot? Cross shot, coming or going? Flip him or spin him?



Folded him like a cheap chair.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 17, 2016)

Dave, that gun was given to Buzz by his grandfather (my dad), it has an adjustable choke on the end, and TNT opened it up halfway for him.  12 ga. Winchester #4 steel shot.  The bird had flown over our head and Buzz spun and shot it over his left shoulder, TNT was giving the go-ahead so we wouldn't shoot until birds were in range.  I'm not a good guess at distances, but it wasn't real close, maybe 15' back and 30' up.  TNT's shot was a cazy long way off.......seemed twice as far.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 17, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 17, 2016)

Good job guys. Going to turn buzz into a huntin fool


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 17, 2016)

You got any more little Buzz's coming up, onct they reach 16 you can't do the youth hunts with them..................


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 17, 2016)

Yea, Dave.  He has a little sister.  I only ever took Buzz on one youth hunt.  That was a mistake, should've done more.  I'll be taking my daughter to more stuff like that.


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 17, 2016)

Had a great time, wish we could have gotten some more birds though!


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 17, 2016)

It was nice meetin' you Red.  We had a great time, and got more than we ever got before


----------



## mose (Jan 18, 2016)

That's what it's about. Nice work guys!


----------



## QuackAddict (Jan 18, 2016)

Great story!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2016)

Great story. Thanks for sharing! Congrats to the boy! 

It's fun aint it!


----------



## mattech (Jan 18, 2016)

Man, that's awesome. Congrats to Buzz on his first of many.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 18, 2016)

That's awesome. Congrats!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 18, 2016)

Great hunt!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 18, 2016)

Awesome JB, congrats to you and your boy!

I only hunted GA once this year, but if I get a hold of a good wood duck hole you and your boy are invited.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 18, 2016)

stringmusic said:


> I only hunted GA once this year, but if I get a hold of a good wood duck hole you and your boy are invited.



You the man, Strang!  I know we've tried to make it happen in years past, just never could get the timing right.  If I ever can get over to that swamp of mine to figure it out, I'll be callin' you as well


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 18, 2016)

Great story and congratulations to Buzz! This is what makes hunting fun.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 18, 2016)

Good stuff!!! Love the pics. Brrrrrrr. Lol and Congrats


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 21, 2016)

Glad yall had a good hunt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2016)

Cool Story! Awesome hunt!


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 30, 2016)

Great story and congrats to your son.  Good deal on all of you that helped them out.  There's not enough of that these days!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 30, 2016)

That's the kinda guy ol' Tick is. He's a goodun'. Once he came up to hunt. At camp one night he saw me about to fix my Ramen Noodles and Spam for dinner and said "aww nah, man, you ain't gotta eat like that!" and whipped up some huge BBQ pork chops instead. He ain't too bad for a flatlander!   I always tell folks that he comes up here to the big mountains and works harder than any flatlander ever did!
Great job on paying it forward C! And congrats on a fine hunt. I know that boy was thrilled!!!


----------



## injun joe (Nov 30, 2016)

Those are memories you can't buy.
Congrats to the new waterfowler.


----------

